# 240 02 sensor



## jwm (Jun 19, 2004)

I have a 240 SX. Bought new. 80K miles. Runs great.Good gas milage. No problems, except it eats 02 sensors. It will never pass inspection until I change 02 sensor, then it breezes thru. Next year same thing. 5 years in a row. Good compression. never misses. good excelleration. any ideas. Thanks to all who may respond.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Well what grade gas do you use?


----------



## jwm (Jun 19, 2004)

*02 sensor*



speedy_240sx said:


> Well what grade gas do you use?


Well I use 87 octane, like the manual says. Worked good for 7 years.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Have you tried to run the higher octane to see if that would help?
Do you know if your car is running rich or lean?
Are you using the correct type of spark plugs? Platinum or Iridium spark plugs
I am only trowing up Ideas that might be the problem


----------

